# R.I.P. Ratatouille and Desperaux



## Wanda (Dec 3, 2008)

Our first two rats - Ratatouille and Desperaux - were both put to sleep today.
We got them the day after Thanksgiving 2 years ago. They were 5 months old at the time.
Today - big coincidence - the day after Thanksgiving, we had to say goodbye to them.
Ratatouille had a big wound that was badly infected. Operating was simply not an option anymore.
Desperaux got ill a few days ago. He wasn't breathing well anymore and they said it was time.
We will miss them so much.

Bye our sweet angels. We loved you so much.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

RIP little guys.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so sorry. I cant imagine loosing both together but at the same time at least they got to go together.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it's nice they went together. 
They left a big empty place in our house (and hearts) though.
We miss them a lot!!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

RIP little guys. Have fun at the Bridge <3


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest in peace, Ratatouille & Desperaux. Play hard and well at the rainbow bridge. I am glad that they went together, now they have each other to keep company at the big bridge <3


----------

